# Please help me identify this Earth Stove ...



## Hillocks (Sep 2, 2010)

We are moving this month to a cottage with an Earth Stove as the primary heat source.  I am attaching a photo for help in identifying it.

We're in the midst of cleaning, repairing and renovating the cottage.  Pulling the stove out to inspect it is on the list for late this month or early next month.  Before that time, I'd like to try to locate a copy of the manual so we'll know what we're looking at.

I did a search here on the forum recently and found a couple of references to Earth Stoves.  Now that I've had a good, long look at ours I will revisit those threads.

I appreciate any assistance you all can offer.  I'm sure I'll do lots of lurking here since we're new to wood heat and have lots to learn.

Hillocks Family


----------



## Todd (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't know much about your stove other than it's an old pre EPA model and it looks like someone ripped out a prefab zero clearance fireplace and stuck the stove in there, big NO NO. Could be dangerous burning this stove in there, prolly too close to combustible 2x4 framing and improper chimney.


----------



## begreen (Sep 2, 2010)

This setup should be looked at by a professional sweep. It looks cobbled in and could be quite dangerous. With the safety errors visible in the picture I am concerned about we can't see.

The old earth stoves put out a lot of heat, but also ate a lot of wood to do this. They were very popular in their day, but that day has long passed.


----------



## daleeper (Sep 2, 2010)

Manual can be found right here on the hearth

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/EarthStove_100/

The previous posters are correct, looks like from the photo that it is not installed correctly.  Whatever you do, make sure all clearances are met, and the install is correct.

I have burned one of these and a later model of the same stove for 25 years now, finally "moved up" to a used epa stove.  Those earth stoves are good stoves that will hold a lot of wood, and burn it too.  I would recommend spending your time and money on an epa stove, but if you choose to make this one work, then clean it up, check for cracks in the upper corners of the door frame of the main firebox.  Check to make sure the door seals up well with the "dollar test" and make sure the damper works correctly.  The biggest wear points are at the door latches and the hinges at the bottom of the door, they will wear and get thin and crack or bend.  Easily repaired, but don't want them to fail at the wrong time.  I doubt that you could find parts for the thermostatic damper mechanism, so if that doesn't work, then move on.


----------



## Hillocks (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, finances are a concern since we're in the midst of a big move and lots of renovations.  We planned to pull it out, go over it and make sure it met all installation requirements prior to use.

Unfortunately, Dad looked it over yesterday and thinks there is a crack to the upper right of the door.    Does that make it unusable?


----------



## webbie (Sep 3, 2010)

A small stress crack in the steel should not make it unusable - I'd be more worried about the chimney and clearances, etc.

That is a very old stove - probably late 70's.......


----------



## daleeper (Sep 3, 2010)

Hillocks said:
			
		

> Well, finances are a concern since we're in the midst of a big move and lots of renovations.  We planned to pull it out, go over it and make sure it met all installation requirements prior to use.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dad looked it over yesterday and thinks there is a crack to the upper right of the door.    Does that make it unusable?



I guess it would depend on how bad it is, but a skilled welder could possibly repair it, I'm not a skilled welder and I was able to repair ours.  That is an advantage of a steel stove.

I fully understand a tight budget, but according to your first post, this is your primary heat source, and should get primary attention.  If you have to, scrap some of those renovations and get your heat system worked out first.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 3, 2010)

its either a 101, 701,826, or102

old dino stove, imho ready to be scrapped

i do have the manuals for these units, if you decide to keep it (i dont recomend you do..) shoot me a pm with your email addy,
i'll forward you a copy...

dave


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 3, 2010)

Too bad, sounds like it might not work - but if you want to heat with wood anyway, check out a bunch of the threads on here and you will find that there are several really well-priced options for you, you can get an Englander or Drolet or other installed with an insulated liner, and get a safe, EPA efficient stove that will potentially save you a lot in heating costs and be easier on the environment too!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2010)

You say it is the primary heat source. Is it the only heat source?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2010)

Wood stoves don't scare me very often. Looking at that installation scares me. Is that just stove pipe run up a rock or brick chimney?


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2010)

Likewise. I'm concerned that it might be stubbed or tied into an old ZC flue.


----------



## Hillocks (Sep 4, 2010)

It's tied into a new triple-wall pipe.  I'm not worried about that part in the least.  It appears to meet all clearances as per the manual.  

As for the heat source question, there is an LP furnace we would rather not utilize if we can avoid it.  It is sound.  We'd just rather not use/pay for the fuel when we have ready access to wood.

No decision is made just yet, but we are talking to a fellow tomorrow about selling it for scrap and using the cash to buy something else.


----------



## Todd (Sep 4, 2010)

Is that an old gas fireplace? Looks like a gas pipe on the left in the picture?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 4, 2010)

unless the zc was installed with metal framing( very unlikely) there is no way that the stove has proper clearances.

that looks like a very bad/hazardous install. that is a hot stove to put into a gutted zc firebox. it wouldn't be approved to be installed in zv box even if the box wasn't gutted/

i'd have a pro come give you a saftey inspection


i repeat, listen to the previous posters! this is potentially a very hazardous install


----------



## Hillocks (Sep 6, 2010)

We made a wrong turn going to the new place and discovered that a neighbor is a wood/pellet stove dealer.    We'll be having him out to visit when we go back next week.  We'll work out a safe yet affordable solution.  I have a person interested in buying the Earth Stove.

For the person who was concerned about the gas pipe, you are actually seeing a "leg" on a three-foot-tall wooden clock sitting there.  It came with the place.  I'm kind of attached to it, so it won't be living near a heat source.


----------



## s2man (Oct 19, 2010)

I just picked one of those stoves up at auction last weekend, with a blower, so I've been doing a bit of research on them.  They made them into the late 80's, and catalytic cumbustors are still available (though they cost as much as I paid for the stove).  Mine has secondary combustion air inlets, but it has neither cat's nor a baffle below the flue.  I'm going to have to fab a metal plate there to keep the flames from shooting straight up the flue.

Hillocks, does yours have a baffle or cat's?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 19, 2010)

no, that vintage of ES had no Cat


----------

